# Netgear Router Will Not Work Please Help



## rotarylova (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a netgear router wgr614 v6. I accidentally unplugged my fone line and now my wireless router wont work and normally this would not be a problem except for the fact that i have lost the installation disc that it came with so i was wondering if any1 could help me fix it. the test light will not come on nor does any other light for that matter except for the power light i was told by a local tech that if i went to my internet explorer and entered my ip address that it would take me to another site to fix it but alas i did not work please help asap  as my work and college studies are severely handicaped without my router thanks heaps to any1 that helps and could you please reply directly to my email [email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you plugged a phone line into one of the Ethernet ports, it's quite likely you toasted the port. Telephones have around 50VDC on the wire, and 90VAC ringing voltage. That's more than enough to kill an Ethernet port.

FWIW, you don't need an installation disk to setup the router, I've never used the CD for any of the routers I've installed.


----------



## rotarylova (Oct 4, 2006)

thank you johnwill for your reply and the information is helpful as a must not do for future reference but sadly alas i have not plugged the phone line directly into the wireless router and i have also tried reseting the routers factory settings and using the ip address on the back to set it up again but my internet explorer says cannot connect to server for that ip address. so i was wondering if you have any more solutions to my problem. so now i wish that your reply was the case for i would simply go out and buy another router ho hum.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you have a known good cable, and a known working machine, I'd be thinking the router is dead. I presume you've tried more than one LAN port on the router, right?

WHen you're connected to the router with the machine, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## rotarylova (Oct 4, 2006)

*Going Insane*



johnwill said:


> Well, if you have a known good cable, and a known working machine, I'd be thinking the router is dead. I presume you've tried more than one LAN port on the router, right?
> 
> WHen you're connected to the router with the machine, do this:
> 
> ...


http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-upset.gif
:upset: Sorry johnwill your solution did not fix my problem and to tell you the truth i am tired of this stupid contraption. I mean with all the help you have given me so far you would think that it would just go ding and start working but no not my router.(not a snowballs chance in hell)
it sucks because i cannot think of anything myself that can help you help me i mean the fone line thing and then the cmd trick and of course not forgeting the ever logical differrent lan plug idea (which i did not think of ) but still no success it is really anoying to say the least especially without swearing on this post (but my swear jar at home is looking rather healthy) so without futher adue i once again will wait to see if there is anything else that you recomend i try until then i thank you very much for your help thus far.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It wasn't a solution, I wanted the information from the display to attempt to offer a solution. Didn't you read this part?


> Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
> Paste the results in a message here.


----------

